# Pageant Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Pageant of Pigeons will be this coming week Nov. 19, 20, 21 hope that some of you can make it * GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up, George. Here's a page with the location info and such: http://lapigeonclub.com/pageant.html

I'll be going on Saturday, the 21st.

Here's some links to pics from two previous Pageant's:

http://www.rims.net/2007PageantOfPigeons/

http://www.rims.net/2008PageantOfPigeons/

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

FYI: Pageant entries are down a bit this year, there are only about 3300. 
The for sale section at present has about 200 pens accounted for, and both Jedds and High Point pigeon supplies will have booths, so this is a great opportunity to pick up your pigeon supplies and medications, and enjoy a great show and a fun time!

The location is the same as last year, the Damus Bldg. at the Orang Show Fairgrounds in San Bernardino, CA.

There will be no Pageant next year, as the Los Angeles and San Diego pigeon clubs are co sponsoring the NPA Grand National. 

The next Pageant of Pigeons will be held in a new location which has yet to be determined. The LAPC is looking at sites in Riverside and Lancaster.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Riverside*

*Hi JOHN,I have been told that they have pick the Riverside site.*GEORGE


----------

